# Barn/Stable Pics



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Do you want stalls or no stalls? My ''barn'' is just a shed that stores hay, grain, tack, and various other equipment. My horse lives outside 24/7. He's happiest that way.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I can't find a good shot of the front of my barn (on this computer) but It is a National Barn and it has 6 stalls with room for 2 more. That's what I use for feed and hay storage. It has sliding doors and 12x12 stalls with rubber matting in only one stall for now. There are 2 dutch doors and a large overhang (I'll ask husband what the dimensions are). It is also tall enough to put a hayloft in and has some sky lights with sliding doors on either end.

Total cost for them to put the entire thing up (in a matter of days) was about $38k.

(I threw that one picture in of my riding arena just for laughs. It had about 4 inches of water in it!)


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Farmpony- I'm drooling. You have such a nice barn!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We just finished building another simple 28'x30' barn/shelter that is extendable in 28'x15' increments. We built the 'horse' side 10'x30' as a shelter instead of stalls since our mares are out 24x7. It's a bit of work, but the cost of the materials was just a bit over $4000. It's 15' at the ridge, so we'll be building a loft in it in the spring.


----------



## Jwheeler331 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. As far as stall doors such as sliding doors etc. is there a good place to order from?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Jwheeler331 said:


> Thanks for the pics. As far as stall doors such as sliding doors etc. is there a good place to order from?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you want one place that has most of the common things you would need (e.g. stall doors), Tractor Supply is a good place to go and has reasonable prices.


----------



## Jwheeler331 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks. I think one of those opened a few towns over from me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aliciagdarling (Jan 5, 2012)

I am not sure how many stalls you are looking to have but what I did was I ordered a metal carport that is 20 by 21 enclosed on 3 sides with extra leg height and hurricane anchors ( which came in handy as we are in NC and Irene came through in late Aug. It was less than 2000 delivered and set up. Then we built 2 stalls inside with a center ally and rear storage for hay,feed,ect. The whole thing has cost less than 2500 and is perfect for my needs. I will post lics in a few minutes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aliciagdarling (Jan 5, 2012)

I am not sure how many stalls you are looking to have but what I did was I ordered a metal carport that is 20 by 21 enclosed on 3 sides with extra leg height and hurricane anchors ( which came in handy as we are in NC and Irene came through in late Aug. It was less than 2000 delivered and set up. Then we built 2 stalls inside with a center ally and rear storage for hay,feed,ect. The whole thing has cost less than 2500 and is perfect for my needs. I will post lics in a few minutes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aliciagdarling (Jan 5, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I need to get some pics, don't have many that show the barn on my pc. (at least without horses in them or other things)

The best pics I could find with the barn in them
(pic was of newly built strawberry bed...)
















Couple other shots where you can partly see the stall fronts. We built them ourselves, we had some trees cut and milled in our woods and it was a lot cheaper than buying pre-made.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I rent my house and barn but I think it cost 50k to build this: 5 stall barn with tack and feed room plus an overhang on one side.

It has big sliding doors on both sides. You can kind of see the overhang- used to tractor storage









Shot one of feed/tack room:









Shot 2:









2 of the stalls- there are 3 on the other side but this side shares a wall with the tack room


----------



## Aliciagdarling (Jan 5, 2012)

Those are some nice barns! lol I could only wish!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jwheeler331 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. You all have some nice barns.


----------

